# Outback Vs. Trail Cruiser



## ELnFL (Apr 7, 2006)

We are trying to decide on whether to go with an Outback 23RS or a Trail Crusier TC23SB. Both have very similiar floor plans. I spoke with one dealer who carried both models and he kept pushing me towards the Trail Crusier but i really like the looks of the Outback. Any Opinions or helpful comment? Tks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the group, I hope you stick around.

We are a little biased here







I compared the Outback against the Starcraft Aruba and I forget the name of the other look a like. I have never seen the one you are asking about. For the money the Outback was the best and we Love it.

The bonus is the wealth of knowledge here and the help you need if you ask.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well try to search for the Trail Cruiser owners forum and ask them. Oh there isn't a Trailer Cruiser forum!!!

One of the best reasons to get an Outback is Outbackers!!! The Outback is in general a very good trailer and Most of the people here will tell you to buy an Outback.

Good luck in your choice.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi,
I used to own a Trail Crusier (21RBH) and yes, there is a trail cruiser forum believe it or not. The things that sold us on the Outbacks were:

- Fit and Finish of the interior
- Larger Holding tanks ( a huge factor as we dry camp)
- Similar weight ratio
- This Forum (All the people here are cool and the advice and info you can get has been invaluable compared to the Trail Cruiser site)
- Storage space requirements

Hope this helps sway your decision :]

Z


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

The Trail Cruiser forum is found at r-visioncamping.org. Scroll down on the "Discussions" link and you'll find the forum dedicated to Trail Cruisers, among the other lines built by R-Vision. I came down to two trailers when I made my purchase: an Outback and a Trail Lite, also built by R-Vision. After a lot of research, I concluded that the Outback was the better-built trailer. There are a lot of generally happy owners who will provide honest feedback on their Outback experience at this web-site. Spend time at the R-Vision web-site as well. I think that on balance you will find more discussion of problems with the R-Vision line. Look at their Members' Technical Gallery for some revealing modifications ... an interesting sequence from an owner who did a full frame and floor upgrade, for example.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

ELnFL said:


> but i really like the looks of the Outback. Any Opinions or helpful comment? Tks
> [snapback]99175[/snapback]​


Well I quess you partially answered your own question
As for any camper you will find little things wrong here or there
Must for the most part I for one haven't had any problems with ours and I'm on my second outback
One of the best things I love is the outside is easy to clean and the cabinets on the inside clean up very nicely
And where can you meet people that treat you like family not just a friend

Don action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

HootBob said:


> ELnFL said:
> 
> 
> > but i really like the looks of the Outback. Any Opinions or helpful comment? Tks
> ...


ELnFL,

action Welcome to the site! sunny Like Don said, I think you are 95% in the Outback now. Don't know anything about the other TT, but I think you will find that the Outback will more that please you.







Post often, and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

ELnFL said:


> I spoke with one dealer who carried both models and he kept pushing me towards the Trail Crusier[snapback]99175[/snapback]​


It's been my experience that many sales people direct you toward the product that has a better margin for the dealer. Not all, but many.

Ed


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

We looked at the Trail-Cruiser last year and liked it - we were just a little leary about the whole hybrid-concept. This was up in Oregon, and we just couldn't figure out what happens to the wet tents after you fold them up and head home?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We looked at Trail-Cruisers first. Liked the fact they were relatively light weight. After looking at them, though, we figured out why they were light weight....they just seemed cheap and flimsy. When we looked at Outback, we were sold.

Plus, I'm sure the folks at the Trail-Cruiser forum are not a bunch of lovable kool-aid drinkers like we have here, and do not have a clue about a conveyor belt's relationship to an airplane. Nor do they realize Gilligan is no longer on that island, but is gainfully employed in Goshen, IN.









Bob


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> It's been my experience that many sales people direct you toward the product that has a better margin for the dealer. [snapback]99220[/snapback]​


...which means it may retail the same or less for you, but it cost them less at wholesale, and now you can pay the bigger mark-up!!!!
























Steve


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Bob,Bob,Bob

Kool-aid drinkers ???







I know that was a slip of the tongue.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Bob,Bob,Bob
> 
> Kool-aid drinkers ???
> 
> ...


Kool-aid drinkers...in a positive way.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> > Bob,Bob,Bob
> ...


Mmmmm, good. I just had another glass.









After 14 years in two pop-ups I was MORE than ready to stop putting away and opening up wet canvas. Before I bought my Layton fours years ago, I considered a hybrid and really mulled it over. My conclusion was that I wanted to get away from the canvas. I had the Layton for three years and really enjoyed it. Then the bug hit for a side slide out and I just started looking "for fun." I fell in love with the Outback. WE LOVE IT!

My 2 cents - no way to a hybrid. And I give you my personal guarantee that you'll not regret the Outback. It's not a money-back guarantee, just a guarantee - for what that's worth.









Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I found pics (took a little looking) of the Trail Cruiser he is looking at and it is not a hybrid. It seems to be the only model they make that is a hard sided rear slide bed as an Outback is. It is a pretty close copy (another) of the Outback.

Go with the original.....not a copy.

John


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

This is what I love about this site. Not only do the people care enough to answer your question but guys like TDV actually think about it. Taking the time to look at and compare a complete strangers difficult choice by doing research. That would anwer the question about which one I would choose if I were in a quandry. JR


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

My wife & I were sold on Trail-lite (R-vision product also) when we went to an RV show. We looked at alot of units there & when we walked into the Outback it was like Wow!







This is really, really nice. We kept on looking, but couldn't find anything that seemed as well made as Outback. Bought our 23RS two years ago & have been happy ever since.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Reggie44 said:


> This is what I love about this site. Not only do the people care enough to answer your question but guys like TDV actually think about it. Taking the time to look at and compare a complete strangers difficult choice by doing research. That would anwer the question about which one I would choose if I were in a quandry. JR
> [snapback]99283[/snapback]​


That's what family does for one another...

ELnFL, hope you join our family!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just stopped at a large RV dealer and checked out what they had. They did not sell Outbacks however did show me 3 different models that mirrored the Outback. I walked thru all of them. They did look very nice however; I did notice that the fit and finish was not at the same level as the Outback.

I asked the dealer if he sold Outbacks and his response was "oh I wish" He told me that they were great trailers









Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I also looked closely at the Trail Cruiser and compared against the Outback. Both have the hard rear slides. I liked the larger holding tanks on the Outback and outside stove. This site also played a large role in my choice with so many passionate owners ready to help. I originally wanted the same plan as you but decided to get the 25RSS with the sofa slide which isn't offered by Trail Cruiser.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, ELnFL!* action
I'm glad you found us before you made a big mistake!









Actually, I have never seen a Trail Cruiser before, but being intimately familiar with the Outback, it is hard to imagine anything in the class being any better.
And, as the others have said, where else are you going to find such a lovable bunch of screwballs as you will around here?









Buy the Outback... You will not be sorry!









Happy Trails,
Doug
(screwball extraordinaire)


----------



## ELnFL (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for all the replies and warm welcomes! Everyone has brought up good points for sure. I believe we are going to go with the Outback. I have checked out the R-vision, Trail Cruiser Forum and you all are right, they can't touch what you all have accomplished with this one. Thanks again, we will keep you posted when we make the final decision. Tks. Eric & Lynn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ELnFL said:


> I believe we are going to go with the Outback. [snapback]99382[/snapback]​


...and I believe you will never look back!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Try to find R-Vision's phone on their website www.trail-lite.com. It's not there. While looking at both their Trail Cruiser and Max Lite I had to post on rv.net for someone to send it. They didn't even respond to my email query.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> ELnFL said:
> 
> 
> > I believe we are going to go with the Outback. [snapback]99382[/snapback]​
> ...


Congrats - Another Outbacker









Thor


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

When we were looking last fall there were so many choices. We really liked the Outback but I also really liked the 24/7 help desk offered by this site


----------

